# lead roof jacks.



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

What do y'all use to decommission old unused lead roof/vent flashings?

Normally I bend 'em over and crimp 'em so the rain water doesn't come down 'em.

I can't do that on this job.

I need to abandon three 2" lead vent jacks -- But bringing in a Roofer isn't in the budget and the jacks are on the front of the house. Bent over flashing on the front of the house isn't an option. Too unsightly.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> What do y'all use to decommission old unused lead roof/vent flashings?
> 
> Normally I bend 'em over and crimp 'em so the rain water doesn't come down 'em.
> 
> ...


put a slight pinch in them and solder them up


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Duct tape them shut


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Y'all still know how to solder up there, right?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Replace with sheet lead!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Is it a shingle roof?? Can you dung a matching shingle??


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Y'all still know how to solder up there, right?


The issue is that the driveway is so steep and short. The roof line is below street level and flat. It's also less than 30 feet from the sidewalk.

I need a clean fix that doesn't 'mar the landscape' of this pristine copper clad roof.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> The issue is that the driveway is so steep and short. The roof line is below street level and flat. It's also less than 30 feet from the sidewalk.
> 
> I need a clean fix that doesn't 'mar the landscape' of this pristine copper clad roof.


Well Sir, in that case you DO have an issue. And I'm sorry but I don't have a solution.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Paint them copper color.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriously...

What to do is remove them and install a roof vent to help ventalate the attic


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Well Sir, in that case you DO have an issue. And I'm sorry but I don't have a solution.


That's what I said.:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

how is this not in the budget? 



Run a pipe through them and cap off the pipe


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

either one of these


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

"pristine copper clad roof", and a competent roofer is not in the budget?:blink:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Sheet copper and 50/50:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I rolled out some sheet lead tonight and tried my hand at making some caps -- I really suck at this.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

can you get away with bending your 50/50 sheet around a 4 inch piece of pvc and drop that over the 2 inch vent pipe? if the sheet is longer then pvc you can cut the sheet down vertical to where it meets the pvc and then bent the extra over to make a cap. might be 4 vertical cuts! good luck


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I rolled out some sheet lead tonight and tried my hand at making some caps -- I really suck at this.


lol what kinda torch you using , turbo or presto lite


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> lol what kinda torch you using , turbo or presto lite


 lol .. no torch a hammer


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I rolled out some sheet lead tonight and tried my hand at making some caps -- I really suck at this.


I would demo the lead and make boolits out of it:yes: Sheet copper and 50/50 patch over the hole:thumbup:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Solder a copper cap on a piece of copper pipe and drop it in the flashing and seal it.

Or use a threaded nipple with a cap.


----------

